# UFC 194: Aldo vs. McGregor Main Event Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Featherweight Bout: 145 pounds*

*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Featherweight Title*

*Date*: December 12, 2015 
*Venue*: MGM Grand Garden Arena 
*City*: Las Vegas, Nevada 

Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor​


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Main event is only going 1 round!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Let's get some predictions up in here!

I predict that goober starts out looking very pretty, big smiles, pretty kicks, a little trash talk, lot's of showmanship. Until the 3rd or 4th leg kick lands. from then on he'll be in desperate survival mode for as long as he lasts. I don't think he's tough enough to take that pain for 5 rounds. 

I kind of hope I'm wrong. It'd be so much more fun to watch Frankie school the fool.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I hope Aldo puts on a leg kick clinic like he did against Faber, and Conor loses round after round hobbling about the Octagon


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Let's get some predictions up in here!
> 
> I predict that goober starts out looking very pretty, big smiles, pretty kicks, a little trash talk, lot's of showmanship. Until the 3rd or 4th leg kick lands. from then on he'll be in desperate survival mode for as long as he lasts. I don't think he's tough enough to take that pain for 5 rounds.
> 
> I kind of hope I'm wrong. It'd be so much more fun to watch Frankie school the fool.


Aldo is going to come out all guns blazing, take a vicious kick to the body, stagger, get clipped as he tries to counter, go down, take a punch to the back of the head, and go to sleep. Fight over in 30 seconds. Aldo fans claiming punch to the back of the head was illegal otherwise Aldo would have got up and won....All Oldfan and Liddells credits go to Don RIfle!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh... McGregor should take this, all the talking he does sometimes makes people forget just how spectacularly accurate he is with his punches. Pretty sure he will take Aldo out here, along with anyone else who wants to strike with him at 145. 

Mixing some leg kicks with takedown's as McGregor moves in, is Aldo most likely path to victory here.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Best card in the last 2 years IMO... It's put up or shut up time for McNugget. 

The Chris will bring the pain.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Best card ever i think....


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Conor will be shattered tonight, and his desparate fans will be ablaze with butthurt, how he'll be back etc. He gets what he earned tonight, just like Rousey did.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Conor will be shattered tonight, and his desparate fans will be ablaze with butthurt, how he'll be back etc. He gets what he earned tonight, just like Rousey did.


How are the two cases alike? Conor unlike Ronda is more skilled all around and has faced tougher competition. The former female champ faltered when she faced anyone who's good.

I'm 50-50 on this one, if Aldo lands does leg shots clean its Aldo's to take, if he misses Conor will counter punch him straight into fetus position and its night out from there.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Imagine after all the hype and build up, both of them go for a wrestle f*ck and make a blanket contest


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am just ready for the fight. So much crap before the fight. Been waiting for a bit now. I am excited to just watch it.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Aldo will be second guessing himself when he noticed he got slow and McGregor will be taking home the belt.

The king is dead, all hail the new king!


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Of course Aldo takes this one. McGregor wrestling is not good enough. Aldo just need better cardio than Mendez to be able to keep Mcgregor down and pounding on him.

McGregor really took some pounding from Mendez in that fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Of course Aldo takes this one. McGregor wrestling is not good enough. Aldo just need better cardio than Mendez to be able to keep Mcgregor down and pounding on him.
> 
> McGregor really took some pounding from Mendez in that fight.


Have you ever seen an Aldo fight? I can't recall ever seeing him go for a takedown.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/20...n-with-the-flu-or-something-aldo-tells-coach/

Jose suffering from Flu!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ive flipped flopped. I can see any outcome just about. It will depend who lets the other dictate and play their game. If they both make it hard for the other to play their game it should be a great fight.

Conor's power in his hands is just unreal though. His length makes it hard for anyone to play around that power. I just see one connecting.

I really hope im underestimating Aldo when I have no right too. But no one he has fought offers that power. 

On paper sure....im not one to believe much in Aldos ground game. I think this is a striking fight with occasional scrambles. If aldo looks to take it down he may but dont see him keeping it there. 

Prediction as of right now is Conor KO in 2nd. Thats what my gut says.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So ready for the fights.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What would Conor's selling point for a next fight be if he loses badly tonight?

Aldo hasnt lost in 10 years but got lucky?

Injury?

Would he still call himself the king and talk as if no one in the division can touch him?

Would be inter3sting to see what his character is after a bad loss.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What would Conor's selling point for a next fight be if he loses badly tonight?
> 
> Aldo hasnt lost in 10 years but got lucky?
> 
> ...


Who knows. Most of what he says it pure promotion and trying to sell fights, so he might have to change it up in the future if he does lose tonight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What would Conor's selling point for a next fight be if he loses badly tonight?
> 
> Aldo hasnt lost in 10 years but got lucky?
> 
> ...


A couple of hours separates us from that


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> Who knows. Most of what he says it pure promotion and trying to sell fights, so he might have to change it up in the future if he does lose tonight.


For sure. Would be interesting to see what character he would use. He would have to at least cut in half all his chest puffing and talking down to others as if he is on another level.

But i couldnt see him being quiet and saying he will let his fightibg do the talking.

I could see at least Dana using injury or sleepy as an excuse ala Ronda.

I could see fans say he carried too much pressure and media ala GSP.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Just popped into my time machine to check the result, I brought back this photo.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Anteries said:


> Just popped into my time machine to check the result, I brought back this photo.


He goes up to HW and beats Josh Barnett too?? :thumb02:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I honestly can't wait for this. Definitely the most excited I've been for a card in a long time.

I like Conor but Aldo is a hero of mine so I hope he does the business. Conor has brought a lot of new guys into MMA in my town and as good as that is for the sport I am getting fed up of them telling me how great he is and how much Aldo is gonna get killed. I lost a bit of face after the Mendes fight so hope Aldo leg kicks Conor into a living death (I sound like a bit of a hipster here but it really is annoying) though I wouldn't be too upset if Conor wins, he's keeping things entertaining.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Mendez landed 31 strikes, 4 takedowns and 2 passes against McGregor fighting on short notice and was knocked out after starting gassing.

McGregors face was bloodied.

Contrary, Mendez almost did not land anything against Edgar yesterday before losing being knocked out.

McGregor is not as well rounded as Edgar and Aldo is hence I expect McGregor to lose going up against either of these 2.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Mendez landed 31 strikes, 4 takedowns and 2 passes against McGregor fighting on short notice and was knocked out after starting gassing.
> 
> McGregors face was bloodied.
> 
> ...


As far as I understand it, Edgar's win was due to a flash knockout which is not very good measuring stick of ability.

It is as if there was a rule in tennis, that if a player struck the ball perfectly on the line and then would automatically win the match with no further play.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Anteries said:


> As far as I understand it, Edgar's win was due to a flash knockout which is not very good measuring stick of ability.
> 
> It is as if there was a rule in tennis, that if a player struck the ball perfectly on the line and then would automatically win the match with no further play.


I think you mean it's as if their were a rule in tennis that if the ball does a line drive into a players face and shuts their brain off causing them to face plant onto the court this leads to the "game" being stopped for the concussed players safety. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

towwffc said:


> I think you mean it's as if their were a rule in tennis that if the ball does a line drive into a players face and shuts their brain off causing them to face plant onto the court this leads to the "game" being stopped for the concussed players safety. :thumbsup:


 who knows, I think you invented the sport the future.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Seems the rematch has been set LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Torn here.

On the one hand, McGregor is definitely hittable. And easy enough to control on the ground. But Aldo has a tendency to let fights drag out for 5 rounds AND gas in the later rounds. I can see a realistic strategy for both to victory. Really interesting fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MK. said:


> How are the two cases alike? Conor unlike Ronda is more skilled all around and has faced tougher competition. The former female champ faltered when she faced anyone who's good.
> 
> I'm 50-50 on this one, if Aldo lands does leg shots clean its Aldo's to take, if he misses Conor will counter punch him straight into fetus position and its night out from there.


Conor's only top 5 win is against a guy who was destroying him until he gassed from a 2 week camp. His blind arrogance is as bad if not worse than Ronda. 

The only difference is he's got a slightly better sense of humor, which is why people ignore the megalomania and lack of quality wins in this one more than Ronda. Sure he earned his shot after 6 straight but to pretend he's any more "proven" than Ronda is ridiculous.

Aldo will tear bring fool down to the ground. Conor's vaunted "prediction" is 1st Rd KO right? Once Aldo brings the war to him and Conor comes out limping for Rd 2, I predict you'll see a different look on his face. Still bravado and trash talking outside, but inside, he'll know. But the assault won't stop.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Conor's only top 5 win is against a guy who was destroying him until he gassed from a 2 week camp. His blind arrogance is as bad if not worse than Ronda.
> 
> The only difference is he's got a slightly better sense of humor, which is why people ignore the megalomania and lack of quality wins in this one more than Ronda. Sure he earned his shot after 6 straight but to pretend he's any more "proven" than Ronda is ridiculous.
> 
> Aldo will tear bring fool down to the ground. Conor's vaunted "prediction" is 1st Rd KO right? Once Aldo brings the war to him and Conor comes out limping for Rd 2, I predict you'll see a different look on his face. Still bravado and trash talking outside, but inside, he'll know. But the assault won't stop.


A guy who was destroying him :laugh: more like a dude who sat in full guard for a few mins throwing 3 punches a minutes in between taking multiple punches and kicks to the face and body
10 Million credits Liddell and your brother goes to a labour camp!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> A guy who was destroying him :laugh: more like a dude who sat in full guard for a few mins throwing 3 punches a minutes in between taking multiple punches and kicks to the face and body
> 10 Million credits Liddell and your brother goes to a labour camp!!


Ha not long now Rifle, get your sis ready for fat camp. Conor's drubbing been a long time coming, no excuses now!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here we go gentlemen. Like always, hoping for a great fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

My hopes plead for McGregor to light Aldo up. 

My mind tells me Aldo puts him down in R1.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Moment of truth


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow... Aldo actually in the cage, looks real nervous too.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Conor looks superbly confident. Worries me if he can stay mentally strong when he gets hit pretty hard by Aldo


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wholly shit!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jhahhahahahahaha
ahahahaha


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Jesus ******* Christ


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

And that's a wrap ladies.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Andrus said:


> Wholly shit!!!


Wooooooooot


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my what the hell did i just see


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow. Oh my god.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I blinked and missed the whole damn fight


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Won't happen to Frankie..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

towwffc said:


> Won't happen to Frankie..


Not a chance


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wanted Frankie to whoop his ass anyway.

Good job Goober :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Aldo hasn't lost in 10 years and drops in 10 seconds. Really unbelievable.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Edgar would go face down also...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

FML we won't hear the end of this!

Go get that belt Frankie!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Frankie is next. Conor just isn't accurate, he's very fast and has tons of power. Let Conor beat Frankie then he can move up and get the 155 belt.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope Aldo gets an immediate rematch. Would be the only one that needs to happen imo. Werdum dominated Cain and Cain got one, Holly dominated Ronda and Ronda got one, this one was 13 seconds and Aldo is/was p4p no1 guy, unbeaten for 10 years so i think it would make sense


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

In before the "Aldo took a dive" comments!

@Andrus Dana desperately wanted that belt off Aldo, now he's got that wish he won't give Aldo any rematch.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel for Aldo has to be one of the worst nights of his life. To go out like that to Conor of all people. Props to Conor he does have timing and power and he handles his ridiculous hype as well as one could.

I have to laugh at all the crazy rematches but Jose might not get a rematch and its his first time losing in 10 years. It's only a rematch if Conor loses not the other way around smh.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Andrus said:


> I hope Aldo gets an immediate rematch. Would be the only one that needs to happen imo. Werdum dominated Cain and Cain got one, Holly dominated Ronda and Ronda got one, this one was 13 seconds and Aldo is/was p4p no1 guy, unbeaten for 10 years so i think it would make sense


I agree. Plus I wanted to see these 2 guys going a it a little more...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was a hell of a UFC show. 200 can't top it I don't think but go ahead and try.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was insanely accurate shot straight to the chin. 
Speechless...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

CupCake said:


> In before the "Aldo took a dive" comments!


Well... he certainly took a dive, i don't think he threw the fight though


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Conor's only top 5 win is against a guy who was destroying him until he gassed from a 2 week camp. His blind arrogance is as bad if not worse than Ronda.
> 
> The only difference is he's got a slightly better sense of humor, which is why people ignore the megalomania and lack of quality wins in this one more than Ronda. Sure he earned his shot after 6 straight but to pretend he's any more "proven" than Ronda is ridiculous.
> 
> Aldo will tear bring fool down to the ground. Conor's vaunted "prediction" is 1st Rd KO right? Once Aldo brings the war to him and Conor comes out limping for Rd 2, I predict you'll see a different look on his face. Still bravado and trash talking outside, but inside, he'll know. But the assault won't stop.


So ehmmm, yeah


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Andrus said:


> I hope Aldo gets an immediate rematch. Would be the only one that needs to happen imo. Werdum dominated Cain and Cain got one, Holly dominated Ronda and Ronda got one, this one was 13 seconds and Aldo is/was p4p no1 guy, unbeaten for 10 years so i think it would make sense


I'm sure there's some sort of rematch clause in his contract. It won't matter of course, he will easily lose again. You could see in just those 13 seconds the speed difference and reach difference. Compared to Conor Aldo looks like a mendes/Frankie, bulky and short. Aldo had to dig deep and throw a reaching punch to try to hit Conor and Conor caught him coming in, that will happen every exchange.

Personally, I say let him eat frankie alive so that he cleared the division and then move up.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The footwork was the really interesting part. Every single one of Conor's left straight KO punches has happened when his opponent's lead foot is on the outside; Conor uses his reach and inside angle to put a left straight down the pipe when his opponents think they're safe. Aldo thought he was safe when he got his lead foot to the outside and threw his combo, but that just gave Conor the left straight down the middle that he was looking for. The timing on that punch was ridiculous.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

aerius said:


> The footwork was the really interesting part. Every single one of Conor's left straight KO punches has happened when his opponent's lead foot is on the outside; Conor uses his reach and inside angle to put a left straight down the pipe when his opponents think they're safe. Aldo thought he was safe when he got his lead foot to the outside and threw his combo, but that just gave Conor the left straight down the middle that he was looking for. The timing on that punch was ridiculous.


Hook this time though...


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

It makes sense in that the UFC would screw Frankie over, poor guy.

That was un-effing-believable, but Jose Aldo got clipped and hit like he's not been in either the WEC or UFC.

Conor is the man. Edgar may be his toughest opponent to date, but it is about time Conor gets the respect he has proclaimed and earned.

wow...WOW


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

These days it's tough to make correct predictions. Luke and Conor were my picks based on the match up and immense confidence they possess. 

Big ups for Aldo for being undefeated for a decade. He fights to defend his belt while Conor fights hungry for the belt. The hungrier fighter with on par skills always wins.

Conor is a special fighter with very unorthodox movement and power. Edgar will pose a very tough challenge. Conor should stick to 145 though. He'll have his hands full against The Cowboy, Khabib, RDA, Pettis, and Bendo if he decides to go down.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

And newwwwwwwwwww........ Can't wait to hear those words again as Dana wraps the belt around Frankie Edgar's waist!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

grumblegrumblegrumblegrumblegrumble

damn Conor...fluke win!

grumblegrumblegrumblegrumblegrumble


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Conor himself said accuracy beats speed in the post fight interview and that was exactly what happened. The punch that connected on Aldo's chin didn't even look that hard, almost in slow mo, but the precision transmitted all the power needed to shut him down.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> And newwwwwwwwwww........ Can't wait to hear those words again as Dana wraps the belt around Frankie Edgar's waist!


Frankie is just a shorter, less powerful version of Aldo. He will get caught quickly, my friend. :hug:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Personality aside, kudos to Conor. You brilliant gobshite you!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> These days it's tough to make correct predictions. Luke and Conor were my picks based on the match up and immense confidence they possess.
> 
> Big ups for Aldo for being undefeated for a decade. He fights to defend his belt while Conor fights hungry for the belt. The hungrier fighter with on par skills always wins.
> 
> Conor is a special fighter with very unorthodox movement and power. Edgar will pose a very tough challenge. Conor should stick to 145 though. He'll have his hands full against The Cowboy, Khabib, RDA, Pettis, and Bendo if he decides to go down.


I don't think he's going to fight at FW next. Hopefully Cowboy beats RDA and we have a massive superfight.

Poor old Frankie will have to be content to entertain the likes of Holloway and Cejudo in the two bit casinos for the forseeable future!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M.C said:


> Frankie is just a shorter, less powerful version of Aldo. He will get caught quickly, my friend. :hug:


You have to know that Edgar and Aldo are wildly different fighters. There is a reason they have protected Conor from Edgar up until now. I am actually glad Conor won. He is an easier fight for Frankie than Aldo is. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i love ireland and conor mcgregor, humble pie served for all hahaha


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Was hesitant to predict what was going to happen this fight, because who really ******* knows.

I think now the torch is passed, and perhaps Mcgregor's perspective on training will start to gain ground.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I love how people say Conor was protected from Frankie. The guy that Aldo beat twice. Both incredibly close fights but Frankie never dropped Aldo like that. Sometimes I wonder what you guys smoke. I dont want any of it thats for sure. Makes you go all loopy and delusional. So the guy that Koed Poirier, Siver, Mendes, and Aldo in 13 secs stands no chance with Edgar. Sure okay. Makes sense. It will be a great fight none the less.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

CupCake said:


> @Andrus Dana desperately wanted that belt off Aldo, now he's got that wish he won't give Aldo any rematch.


You might be on to something there unfortunately.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I love how people say Conor was protected from Frankie. The guy that Aldo beat twice. Both incredibly close fights but Frankie never dropped Aldo like that. Sometimes I wonder what you guys smoke. I dont want any of it thats for sure. Makes you go all loopy and delusional. So the guy that Koed Poirier, Siver, Mendes, and Aldo in 13 secs stands no chance with Edgar. Sure okay. Makes sense. It will be a great fight none the less.


The only thing that could be considered "delusional" is thinking that Aldo/Edgar fought twice.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You have to know that Edgar and Aldo are wildly different fighters. There is a reason they have protected Conor from Edgar up until now. I am actually glad Conor won. He is an easier fight for Frankie than Aldo is. :thumb02:


Dream on. This just proved that Conor is every bit the real deal. Edgar will wilt as well.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

EVERLOST said:


> I love how people say Conor was protected from Frankie. *The guy that Aldo beat twice.* Both incredibly close fights but Frankie never dropped Aldo like that. Sometimes I wonder what you guys smoke. I dont want any of it thats for sure. Makes you go all loopy and delusional. So the guy that Koed Poirier, Siver, Mendes, and Aldo in 13 secs stands no chance with Edgar. Sure okay. Makes sense. It will be a great fight none the less.


Aldo fought only once with Frankie. He fought twice with Mendes.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You have to know that Edgar and Aldo are wildly different fighters. There is a reason they have protected Conor from Edgar up until now. I am actually glad Conor won. He is an easier fight for Frankie than Aldo is. :thumb02:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, looks like someone's losing his meat stick. Skip to 7:50 in the video.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You have to know that Edgar and Aldo are wildly different fighters. There is a reason they have protected Conor from Edgar up until now. I am actually glad Conor won. He is an easier fight for Frankie than Aldo is. :thumb02:


Outside of Frankie wanting to take the fight down ASAP to avoid that shot, frankie is an easier fight than Aldo. I mean it's possible Frankie will take him down, but he will get caught on the chin within 2 rounds. Come over to the dark side my friend, enjoy the trash talk and the hype, it really is lovely over here. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Dream on. This just proved that Conor is every bit the real deal. Edgar will wilt as well.


I never said Conor wasn't the real deal. But wilt? When on earth has Edgar ever "wilted"


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Frankie would be the underdog like always but he is a great wrestler who won't get tired. He has the ability to take Conor down like Chad did and smash him. And I suspect if the fight goes longer Conor couldn't keep his usual pace especially with that weight cut. Conor would have to chase him and I could actually see Conor gassing if he doesn't ko Frankie. Thats a big "if" though lol. I'm a believer in Conor's striking now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys know that ANY negative words you have to Conor right now makes you stupid and horrendously biased and incorrect right? 

Let me just say something..........


Jose.Aldo.Just.Got.KOed.In.13.Seconds...........................

Yeah, that's enough. Edgar/Conor...whatever, let's get to that later...Aldo just got sparked in one of the most epic finished in MMA history...fk it...in the most epic finish in MMA history...focus on that "haters".


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Holy Shit!! I'm not sure what else to say.... I wasn't sure how the fights would turn out but I would say this is about the last option I would have predicted for both. Completely blown away


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Me and my buddy at the bar...

Buddy: "What do you think is going to happen?"

Me: "With all the bs they talked, they are going to strike until someone drops."

*Less than a minute later*

Me: "Well..... I wasn't wrong "


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Hahaha, amazing! Glad I stayed up for it. Conor and Rockhold! Woop. Perfect.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's pretty simple mmamath. This division is graded on the mendes scale. 1 being the best you can score and 25 being worst.
aldo = 25
Goober = 9
Frankie = 2

If that isn't scientific enough for you then go by the plumber index.
goober was a plumber's apprentice
frankie was a journeyman plumber
Aldo don't know shit
any logical way you look at it Frankie wins. :thumb02:








Congratulations to all you Irish hooligans.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It's pretty simple mmamath. This division is graded on the mendes scale. 1 being the best you can score and 25 being worst.
> aldo = 25
> Goober = 9
> Frankie = 2
> ...


I'll have what he's having.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Just checking in to make make sure Conor's still not legit.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Just checking in to make make sure Conor's still not legit.


Did not beat Aldo in Brazil. Clearly not legit.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Still can't believe what I just saw.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Precision beats power and timing beats speed." Conor McGregor.*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> *Precision beats power and timing beats speed." Conor McGregor.*


It is nice to have someone that talks that kind of smack actually back it up. Conor has run around taking his smack talk to annoying levels. But he is dropping fools left and right.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Conor obviously showed the next evolution in mma. Incredible speed and power are going to go to the wayside of fluidity and range of motion. Just makes things more interesting considering Jon Jones has all of the above.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is nice to have someone that talks that kind of smack actually back it up. Conor has run around taking his smack talk to annoying levels. But he is dropping fools left and right.


Yeah, definitely adds more weight to his words. 

Imagine if Conor had lost though. DW would've been on suicide watch after Ronda, PVZ and Conor.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm glad some are finally coming around. Embrace the movement.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Yeah, definitely adds more weight to his words.
> 
> Imagine if Conor had lost though. DW would've been on suicide watch after Ronda, PVZ and Conor.


Haha his face when Paige lost was awesome. Dana has THE WORST poker face.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Yeah, definitely adds more weight to his words.
> 
> Imagine if Conor had lost though. DW would've been on suicide watch after Ronda, PVZ and Conor.


And Weidman


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Going on live


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrus said:


> Going on live


Maia confused on how the UFC rankings work. Don't worry Demian.... Nobody knows how they work.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> There will be a lot of disappointed Jose Aldo fans when Conor McGregor smashes Aldo and takes his belt.


Love it when I can pretend I know what I'm talking about.

:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Conor just said that if he goes up to 155, he is not vacating the 145 belt.

EDIT: Dana also said that if Conor moves up he gets an immediate shot at the 155 belt.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Conor had a very interesting style. The way he threw his punches he was hardly even looking at his target, he was focusing on the distance between them and reacted to that distance change.


----------



## RedNite (Aug 28, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Aldo is going to come out all guns blazing, take a vicious kick to the body, stagger, get clipped as he tries to counter, go down, take a punch to the back of the head, and go to sleep. Fight over in 30 seconds. Aldo fans claiming punch to the back of the head was illegal otherwise Aldo would have got up and won....All Oldfan and Liddells credits go to Don RIfle!


raise01:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a night. Told you all to join the bandwagon a long time ago. Conor is the champ. Get in!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

So happy at that SO HAPPY!!

Aldo looked beat before a punch was even thrown. No way he gets a rematch. I expect he'll either retire or go up to 155. However, he looked tiny in there compared to Conor so 155 might not be much fun for him... Still expect him to be at least a contender if he moves up though.

Every single McGregor win is followed by the bitch brigade coming out claiming the next guy will beat him. It's hilarious.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Conor's only top 5 win is against a guy who was destroying him until he gassed from a 2 week camp. His blind arrogance is as bad if not worse than Ronda.
> 
> The only difference is he's got a slightly better sense of humor, which is why people ignore the megalomania and lack of quality wins in this one more than Ronda. Sure he earned his shot after 6 straight but to pretend he's any more "proven" than Ronda is ridiculous.
> 
> Aldo will tear bring fool down to the ground. Conor's vaunted "prediction" is 1st Rd KO right? Once Aldo brings the war to him and Conor comes out limping for Rd 2, I predict you'll see a different look on his face. Still bravado and trash talking outside, but inside, he'll know. But the assault won't stop.













In a more serious note, that LEFT HAND IS A WRECKING MACHINE!!!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm sold, no doubting this unlike Mendes.

The world is a freakin matrix and this guy has the code figured out. All he does is believe, visualise, reinforce, predict, work for it and it happens.

Freakin Jose Aldo, effortlessly, in THIRTEEN SECONDS. Jose Aldo, the guy who hasn't even been close to a loss since he was a teenage kid. Exactly like he called it. Everything leading up to it and after it is exactly like he called it. Heck in the post fight presser it actually looked like he may run the UFC like he called. I wouldn't even be surprised at 9 figure contracts down the line.

Take your 10 mil creds Don, the guy is special. I don't like his personality, act or reality I don't think I ever will, but there is a method behind his madness.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'm sold, no doubting this unlike Mendes.
> 
> The world is a freakin matrix and this guy has the code figured out. All he does is believe, visualise, reinforce, predict, work for it and it happens.
> 
> ...


Good post, but many fighters visualize and predict and claim they "see things" leading up to the fight, and many times it doesn't happen.

The reality is, Conor isn't a wrestler/boxer like Jose is used to facing, he isn't a short armed guy with power and wrestling or a lengthy guy with weak power and not so good wrestling. Conor is bigger, lengthier, has power and speed, something Jose is not used to fighting and has really never fought.

The people who were saying Conor will win weren't saying it cause Conor said it, they were saying it because he's a horrible style match up for Jose, he isn't some small tiny armed wrestler that Jose can bully around, he's bigger, has tons of power, lots of speed and high accuracy in his strikes. It was just a matter of time before he landed on Jose and put him to sleep, it was just faster than expected. He's just a better fighter than Jose is.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

M.C said:


> Good post, but many fighters visualize and predict and claim they "see things" leading up to the fight, and many times it doesn't happen.
> 
> The reality is, Conor isn't a wrestler/boxer like Jose is used to facing, he isn't a short armed guy with power and wrestling or a lengthy guy with weak power and not so good wrestling. Conor is bigger, lengthier, has power and speed, something Jose is not used to fighting and has really never fought.
> 
> The people who were saying Conor will win weren't saying it cause Conor said it, they were saying it because he's a horrible style match up for Jose, he isn't some small tiny armed wrestler that Jose can bully around, he's bigger, has tons of power, lots of speed and high accuracy in his strikes. It was just a matter of time before he landed on Jose and put him to sleep, it was just faster than expected. He's just a better fighter than Jose is.


Of course, his positive reinforcement and visualising is only part of the equation, but he follows it up with whatever preparation it needs style wise to get it to fruition. But without the first part, the second part would never come about. I've seen time and again that belief is what separates the chokers from the achievers. It's too bad all that self-belief has to come under such a repulsive promotion style.

Rationally of course Edgar is the worst style matchup for him. That is why in general I was betting on Mendes too, but a 2nd round TKO like he called was what happened in spite of the obvious style dominance before that. 

Edgar has equal wrestling and far superior standup and evasion though. Let's see how it turns out, I'm interested more than doubting at this point, Edgar is great but no favorite of mine. Although if he Conor moves up right away, this fight may never happen. At LW the only one to give him fits would be a healthy Khabib.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm almost feeling suicidally depressed. Of all the bad ways for things to go down this was it. The guy who conducted himself in an honourable way lost, the bragging fool won. No actual fight to speak of to enjoy. Aldo probably not getting a rematch by Dina white. More posturing, posing and blabbing to endure from the douche bag fashion victim. I'm seriously thinking of giving up watching MMA.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Of course, his positive reinforcement and visualising is only part of the equation, but he follows it up with whatever preparation it needs style wise to get it to fruition. But without the first part, the second part would never come about. I've seen time and again that belief is what separates the chokers from the achievers. It's too bad all that self-belief has to come under such a repulsive promotion style.
> 
> Rationally of course Edgar is the worst style matchup for him. That is why in general I was betting on Mendes too, but a 2nd round TKO like he called was what happened in spite of the obvious style dominance before that.
> 
> Edgar has equal wrestling and far superior standup and evasion though. Let's see how it turns out, I'm interested more than doubting at this point, Edgar is great but no favorite of mine. Although if he Conor moves up right away, this most dangerous fight will never happen. At LW the only one to give him fits would be a healthy Khabib.


Self belief and confidence is very important, I agree. I just meant that overall he isn't "special", I mean he is in terms of his marketing ability and draw, the guy knows how to cut an entertaining (at least to enough people) promo and is charismatic, but at the end of the day he's just got a lot of accuracy, power, speed and even though it's really cliche at this point, "movement". 

His spacing and ability to feel out distances is quite remarkable, he showed that a lot in the Dustin and Siver fight (Siver isn't a great opponent, but you can see with your own eyes Conor's ability to judge distance and his timing/accuracy in that fight, that fight more than any other made me realize how talented he is), even in the mendes fight when you watch the stand up exchanges, he shut mendes down quickly there. Before Mendes gassed or whatever, he had mendes up against the cage eating kicks to the body and straights/hooks, mendes being a guy who tends to be the one that does the pushing and even in the Frankie fight, stood toe to toe with him and it was evenly matched until the KO. 

It will be very interesting to see where he goes from here, who he fights next and what not. We will see how long the "conor era" lasts.


----------



## popstarstudios (Dec 13, 2015)

Anteries said:


> I'm almost feeling suicidally depressed. Of all the bad ways for things to go down this was it. The guy who conducted himself in an honourable way lost, the bragging fool won. No actual fight to speak of to enjoy. Aldo probably not getting a rematch by Dina white. More posturing, posing and blabbing to endure from the douche bag fashion victim. I'm seriously thinking of giving up watching MMA.


He got knocked out in 13 seconds because he left himself open. You were probably hoping The Notorius got his ass handed to him and then get on here slate him? Guess what he bitch slapped Aldo in 13 seconds and put the guy on the mat. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Did Conor have a cut or small gash on his face from the 1 punch Aldo landed while unconscious? I saw a nick near his right eyebrow at the post fight conf. Scary power from Aldo.

Aldo's corners reaction to the outcome?

https://vine.co/v/iZP3j1UleOW


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Of course, his positive reinforcement and visualising is only part of the equation, but he follows it up with whatever preparation it needs style wise to get it to fruition. But without the first part, the second part would never come about. I've seen time and again that belief is what separates the chokers from the achievers. It's too bad all that self-belief has to come under such a repulsive promotion style.
> 
> Rationally of course Edgar is the worst style matchup for him. That is why in general I was betting on Mendes too, but a 2nd round TKO like he called was what happened in spite of the obvious style dominance before that.
> 
> Edgar has equal wrestling and far superior standup and evasion though. Let's see how it turns out, I'm interested more than doubting at this point, Edgar is great but no favorite of mine. Although if he Conor moves up right away, this fight may never happen. At LW the only one to give him fits would be a healthy Khabib.


Good you see the method behind this Irishman. There were a few members on here touting Conor as the next big thing a year ago. I reserved my thoughts til I studied all of his fights pre-UFC and watched his interviews and documentary. My conclusion was as follows:

1.) Has incredible self belief
2.) Virtues (although it may not seem it on the surface)
3.) Talent
4.) Strong support group. 
5.) Unique approach to the game.
6.) Charismatic
7.) Business Acumen
8.) Purveyor and student who's constantly evolving.
9.) Transparency. Vocal about what he thinks and what he's going to implement. This leads to #10.
10.) Executes with finality. 

These are all the characteristics of a natural leader. 

As I saw the Irish flag on the screen before the walk out. I told myself...I do believe this is history in the making once again. Finally get to see a new champion representing a different country. 

Congratz to Conor on a job well done. This is only the beginning. He now has to do the hardest part. Keep the belt. 



Anteries said:


> I'm almost feeling suicidally depressed. Of all the bad ways for things to go down this was it. The guy who conducted himself in an honourable way lost, the bragging fool won. No actual fight to speak of to enjoy. Aldo probably not getting a rematch by Dina white. More posturing, posing and blabbing to endure from the douche bag fashion victim. I'm seriously thinking of giving up watching MMA.


This is how I felt after Anderson's reign went down the toilet. You'll shake it off. It's why we get emotionally invested in the sport. It is to feel that emotional high when you (favorite fighter) win, but equally hurts when your favorite fighter loses. It's quite different than any other sport. Aldo like the champions before him had an incredible run. As a consolation it's unlikely Conor will be able to match it or any others' after. From what history shows us nobody stays on top forever.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Eww quitting the sport because the guy you disliked won and the guy you like lost horribly? You know whats even worse, people not remembering how many times aldo has pulled out of fights and how he tried his own trash talk and mocking and it didnt work. Also the fact that aldo said this wasnt really a fight he threw a cross I wasnt expecting is even more ridiculous.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Anteries said:


> I'm almost feeling suicidally depressed. Of all the bad ways for things to go down this was it. The guy who conducted himself in an honourable way lost, the bragging fool won. No actual fight to speak of to enjoy. Aldo probably not getting a rematch by Dina white. More posturing, posing and blabbing to endure from the douche bag fashion victim. I'm seriously thinking of giving up watching MMA.


As a Forrest Griffin fan, I made it through the Anderson fight...and the Shogun rematch...and the Keith Jardine fight...and the Rasha....you get the jist.

You'll pull through brotha! Hang in there. 

We're here for you :hug:


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't even see the ******* the fight. Went to grab some water and when I made it back all I heard was Rogan 'ooooooooOOoOooOoooOOOhhhHHh'.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

God dammit. Everything was perfect. A fantastic Sumatran coffee. Some great bud and my volcano warmed up and ready to go. Empty house...

... I managed one small sip of the coffee and the fight was over.

Conor is an inconsiderate wanker.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That shit was ******* incredible. I've been a fan of Aldo for a long time and Mcgregor for a shorter period so wasn't really fussed on who won as long as it was good and it was just insanity. NO ONE does that to Aldo. I am still in shock. Most incredible finish to a fight in a long, long time. And is this only the start for Connor? It's scary how good he is.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

That's why I've been high on this guy for the past 2 years. He IS something special. When you strip away all of the bravado, money talk etc, he is outstanding at his craft and is one of the finest mixed martial artist to ever compete. I called the first round KO, stylistically, Aldo has NOTHING for McGregor.

We're witnessing history with this guy folks, MMA's young Cassius Clay. The lightweight belt will come very soon. I'm off to ******* Croke Park. Dublin here I come.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Anteries said:


> I'm almost feeling suicidally depressed. Of all the bad ways for things to go down this was it. The guy who conducted himself in an honourable way lost, the bragging fool won. No actual fight to speak of to enjoy. Aldo probably not getting a rematch by Dina white. More posturing, posing and blabbing to endure from the douche bag fashion victim. I'm seriously thinking of giving up watching MMA.


I understand you're gutted but Aldo was anything but honorable in defeat, while McGregor was all class and respect. Respected the former champion and tried to provide some comfort - Aldo wasn't having any of it and gave McGregor no respect at all.

I think that spoke volumes about Aldo's and McGregor's true characters personally.

As McGregor says: I am always humble, in victory or defeat.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> That's why I've been high on this guy for the past 2 years. He IS something special. When you strip away all of the bravado, money talk etc, he is outstanding at his craft and is one of the finest mixed martial artist to ever compete. I called the first round KO, stylistically, Aldo has NOTHING for McGregor.
> 
> We're witnessing history with this guy folks, MMA's young Cassius Clay. The lightweight belt will come very soon. I'm off to ******* Croke Park. Dublin here I come.


I certainly believe Conor has the best hands ive ever seen in MMA. Still some question marks over his ground game. Im curious to see how his extraordinary power stands after hes been grinded on for 3 rounds.

But right now, im going to enjoy Conors moment. Im so happy for him.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Prediction: Conor McGregor will become UFC president in five years.

Mark my words.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

President of the united states in 10... mark my words.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea, I definitely understand what you're feeling. I'm not so mad because Conor won, but I'm mad because Dana White won.


----------



## Taifun Devilry (Jun 1, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Eww quitting the sport because the guy you disliked won and the guy you like lost horribly? You know whats even worse, people not remembering how many times aldo has pulled out of fights and how he tried his own trash talk and mocking and it didnt work. Also the fact that aldo said this wasnt really a fight he threw a cross I wasnt expecting is even more ridiculous.


Actually, Aldo didn't said that. After the fight he just said that he would like an immediate rematch but he never said that it wasn't really a fight. That was completely made up by the translator.

I am brazilian and I noticed that the guy just does poor translations. It was a bit unfair because it sounded that Aldo was arrogant for saying something he didn't say at all, crowd even booed him.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

All class.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OK...I am kinda warming to Conor...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Taifun Devilry said:


> Actually, Aldo didn't said that. After the fight he just said that he would like an immediate rematch but he never said that it wasn't really a fight. That was completely made up by the translator.
> 
> I am brazilian and I noticed that the guy just does poor translations. It was a bit unfair because it sounded that Aldo was arrogant for saying something he didn't say at all, crowd even booed him.


Exactly. Guy screwed up that translation badly.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I still think he is a piece of shit of a person, but respect his skills ever since the Holloway fight. If he gets past Edgar, I see him breaking Anderson's record in title defenses easily.


----------



## popstarstudios (Dec 13, 2015)

Old school fan said:


> I still think he is a piece of shit of a person, but respect his skills ever since the Holloway fight. If he gets past Edgar, I see him breaking Anderson's record in title defenses easily.


Your jealous to call a class act what you did. Up the Dubs!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I never said Conor wasn't the real deal. But wilt? When on earth has Edgar ever "wilted"


He hasn't. But he will when he feels the pressure! :fighting05:


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You guys know that ANY negative words you have to Conor right now makes you stupid and horrendously biased and incorrect right?
> 
> Let me just say something..........
> 
> ...


Don't be stupid, boy.

Anyone can get clipped in a fight. It's MMA.

/yawn


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> All class.


LoL.

Easy to have your PR team post something like that once you get a win.

99% of the things that come out of mcnugget's mouth is trash. Don't be a goldfish.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Taifun Devilry said:


> Actually, Aldo didn't said that. After the fight he just said that he would like an immediate rematch but he never said that it wasn't really a fight. That was completely made up by the translator.
> 
> I am brazilian and I noticed that the guy just does poor translations. It was a bit unfair because it sounded that Aldo was arrogant for saying something he didn't say at all, crowd even booed him.





Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Exactly. Guy screwed up that translation badly.


Did the translator really made it up completely? Sounds unlikely. What did Aldo say then? Didn't he say anything about the fight ending so quickly?

I just brushed it aside as he was emotionally overwhelmed and hardly could think straight after that knock out. It takes some time to regain your wits after a ko after all.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

sucrets said:


> LoL.
> 
> Easy to have your PR team post something like that once you get a win.
> 
> 99% of the things that come out of mcnugget's mouth is trash. Don't be a goldfish.


This is pretty much what he stated at the post press conference without reading any notes.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Let sucrets vent! He cried himself to sleep last night


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Let sucrets vent! He cried himself to sleep last night


Naaa. Weidman lost. He'll be happy enough.


----------



## Taifun Devilry (Jun 1, 2012)

Nomale said:


> Did the translator really made it up completely? Sounds unlikely. What did Aldo say then? Didn't he say anything about the fight ending so quickly?
> 
> I just brushed it aside as he was emotionally overwhelmed and hardly could think straight after that knock out. It takes some time to regain your wits after a ko after all.


Yeah, he did made it up completely.

Aldo did said that everything was too fast (thats exactly how he said) and that he would like a rematch. He never implied that McGregor win was a fluke just because it was too fast nor that the fight ending too fast was the reason for him to ask for a rematch. Maybe that was the impression the translator got by his words, but he did a poor job by making it up words that Aldo didn't even say at all.

Edit: You can check exactly what he said in portuguese here: http://sportv.globo.com/site/combat...ago-e-perde-cinturao-para-conor-mcgregor.html

I will highlight the exact part when the translator made some words up, thats when Aldo said: - Ele jogou um direto no meu peito, eu esperava isso, e quando eu fui atacá-lo, ele acertou um bom direto, foi isso. Acho que depois dessa luta, a gente tem que partir para uma revanche

Which roughly translates to: "He threw a straight at my chest, I did expect that and when I was about to attack him, he landed a good punch in my face, thats about it, it was fast. I think that now that this fight is over, I'd like to to get a rematch"

Then after that he said that McGregor didn't got into his mind, and that wasn't the reason for his loss and that he will train hard to comeback. He also said (when he grabbed the mic when Rogan ended its questions) thank you to all brazilians and his fans around the world that were cheering for him and that a loss happens sometimes but he just lost one battle, not the war.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

sucrets said:


> LoL.
> 
> Easy to have your PR team post something like that once you get a win.
> 
> 99% of the things that come out of mcnugget's mouth is trash. Don't be a goldfish.


No professional PR team would've come up with the sentence "Congratulations to the staff at the UFC on a historic week in the sport's history." Don't be a... I dunno, an echidna? We are just tossing out random animal comparisons, right?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

So typical...the most hype ever produces the most non-event title fight ever.

No one was on Aldo's side leading up to this, it's been Aldo vs Conor, media, fans, and(worst of all) the UFC, the lead up has been nearly a year. Aldo has spent a year facing hostility at every turn, not knowing what they're saying, and he'd done nothing to deserve that...he deserved the complete opposite, and the UFC couldn't care less.

Fight's a fight, nice counter by Conor, but ALL the pressure was on Aldo here because certain people wanted it to be. And it worked, Aldo doesn't lunge in like that, but he did.

Imagine enduring a year of your opponent talking like Conor does and everyone, including Dana, lapping it up, bookies have you as underdog...your decade reign as Champ is irrelevant in anyone's estimation purely because the guy won't shut up. Conor wants to beat guys mentally which is fine, but the UFC and it's media are helping him do that..not cool.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SM33 said:


> So typical...the most hype ever produces the most non-event title fight ever.
> 
> No one was on Aldo's side leading up to this, it's been Aldo vs Conor, media, fans, and(worst of all) the UFC, the lead up has been nearly a year. Aldo has spent a year facing hostility at every turn, not knowing what they're saying, and he'd done nothing to deserve that...he deserved the complete opposite, and the UFC couldn't care less.
> 
> ...


That's the fight game. Hype, media, getting into you opponents head is all part of it. The media wasn't "on conor's side", they simply report the interesting things going on in the sport and Conor himself hyped up the fight and was doing the talking, thus they reported on it. Dana is the same thing, he put on press conferences and media sessions and it was Conor and Aldo up there being asked questions, not Dana. 

Aldo wasn't picked on by the media or Dana or the UFC or anything, he's simply god-awful at selling fights and nobody would have cared anything about this fight had Conor not been in it. Conor got the attention and all this because he sold the fight, he hyped it up, he made the fight what it was. 

It was Aldo's job to jump into the hype and event and get his people behind him if he needed that, if he needed more support he should have went out and got it. Sitting quiet and away from media means the media and people are going to focus on the one who is up beat, hyping the fight, getting out there and marketing the event, and that person was Conor.

If the hype/media/Conor's words got into Aldo's head, all that shows is he isn't mentally strong enough to handle this kind of show. He isn't mentally tough enough to handle all this media and hype and pressure that a big grand, gate breaking/PPV breaking fight requires. Every event Aldo sat there quietly to himself, apparently having "no care in the world". He has no interest in hyping a fight or selling a fight or putting on a big show. If that's the case, it's probably a good thing he isn't the champion anymore. There's more to the fight game than just showing up for a paycheck, especially at that level.

Besides, he would have lost anyways. Conor's superior accuracy/speed/reach would have shut him down regardless.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> So typical...the most hype ever produces the most non-event title fight ever.
> 
> No one was on Aldo's side leading up to this, it's been Aldo vs Conor, media, fans, and(worst of all) the UFC, the lead up has been nearly a year. Aldo has spent a year facing hostility at every turn, not knowing what they're saying, and he'd done nothing to deserve that...he deserved the complete opposite, and the UFC couldn't care less.
> 
> ...


Weren't everyone saying "You don't want to play mind games with Aldo!"?


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> All class.












All class.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Taifun Devilry said:


> Yeah, he did made it up completely.
> 
> Aldo did said that everything was too fast (thats exactly how he said) and that he would like a rematch. He never implied that McGregor win was a fluke just because it was too fast nor that the fight ending too fast was the reason for him to ask for a rematch. Maybe that was the impression the translator got by his words, but he did a poor job by making it up words that Aldo didn't even say at all.
> 
> ...


Well, in that case the translator should be fired immediately. Public relations is obviously important for your career as a fighter and stuff like this could be pretty damaging for Aldo in the eyes of the fans and the promoter.


----------



## RedNite (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> This is how I felt after Anderson's reign went down the toilet. You'll shake it off. It's why we get emotionally invested in the sport. It is to feel that emotional high when you (favorite fighter) win, but equally hurts when your favorite fighter loses. It's quite different than any other sport. Aldo like the champions before him had an incredible run. As a consolation it's unlikely Conor will be able to match it or any others' after. From what history shows us nobody stays on top forever.


Thank you for your reply. I'm still utterly gutted, the thing that gets me is that Aldo did not deserve any of the abuse or insults he got from Conor McGregor. This is what angered me the most. Aldo has always been an honourable guy, McGregor came at him like a bully, I understand completely was psychological warfare but the narrative would have been great if Connor had got splatted on the canvas instead. What is doubly annoying is that Connors whole machismo and trash talk is considered common and valueless in the UK and even in the wider population of Ireland ( outside of young males he is not respected, I was in Ireland visiting family 2 weeks ago). It's really galling to see the Americans lap up his brash manner as being mind blowing. 

Generally athletes don't concentrate all their focus on wit and psychological games. Just like Michael Bisping, Conor McGregor is just shooting fish in a barrel with people aren't used to the usual psychological bullying that is common in the UK and Ireland. All his posturing and mind games are so easy to defeat. When someone's nasty you out nasty them when someone's boasting posturing you take the piss out of them on an operatic level. I feel frustrated and pissed off by the result.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, I have rewatched this fight a few times and that had a massive double knockout potential like Condit vs Dan Hardy, only that Conor's and Condit's punches connected better.

Now just picture the image if that actually happened at the 13 seconds mark, LOL.

Other curiosity, already pointed in another thread is how beautiful example of knee on a downed fighter Big John gave us, LOL, he literally ran Aldo's senseless head over with his knee. I even think Aldo wold be able to provide a better post fight interview wasn't for that additional concussion. :laugh:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, I have rewatched this fight a few times and that had a massive double knockout potential like Condit vs Dan Hardy, only that Conor's and Condit's punches connected better.
> 
> Now just picture the image if that actually happened at the 13 seconds mark, LOL.
> 
> Other curiosity, already pointed in another thread is how beautiful example of knee on a downed fighter Big John gave us, LOL, he literally ran Aldo's senseless head over with his knee. I even think Aldo wold be able to provide a better post fight interview wasn't for that additional concussion. :laugh:


Big John didn't even touch Aldo....

Also I'd say there was double KO potential had Aldo ever one shit KO'd someone in his entire UFC/WEC career he's hardly even knocked anyone down and I don't think it's ever been with a lead hook. He hit him hard yeah, but it's not like Conor has never taken a shot like that or Aldo has ever knocked someone out with a shot like that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> Thank you for your reply. I'm still utterly gutted, the thing that gets me is that Aldo did not deserve any of the abuse or insults he got from Conor McGregor. This is what angered me the most. Aldo has always been an honourable guy, McGregor came at him like a bully, I understand completely was psychological warfare but the narrative would have been great if Connor had got splatted on the canvas instead. What is doubly annoying is that Connors whole machismo and trash talk is considered common and valueless in the UK and even in the wider population of Ireland ( outside of young males he is not respected, I was in Ireland visiting family 2 weeks ago). It's really galling to see the Americans lap up his brash manner as being mind blowing.
> 
> Generally athletes don't concentrate all their focus on wit and psychological games. Just like Michael Bisping, Conor McGregor is just shooting fish in a barrel with people aren't used to the usual psychological bullying that is common in the UK and Ireland. All his posturing and mind games are so easy to defeat. When someone's nasty you out nasty them when someone's boasting posturing you take the piss out of them on an operatic level. I feel frustrated and pissed off by the result.


Absolute bollocks. Conor McGregor right now is the most talked about and popular person in the entire country of Ireland. I can't go an get my haircut without the barber asking me what I think of his changes in XYZ fights. Just because your family feel one way doesn't change anything. On my facebook page, people were posting and sharing the KO 5 minutes after it happened, getting likes from fathers, cousins, parents, the works. You might not want him to be...but Conor's a well respected fighter.

Also what's this talk of "bulling"? This is fking MMA man are you serious? You know what happens when you get bullied? You go and tell the teacher and hope nothing bad happens. You know what happens in MMA? The cage door closes and two people go in there to fight.

Man this shit lasted 13 seconds, Aldo threw a fairly basic right hand and suddenly Conor's "mind games" was the reason Aldo got KOed?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> *Precision beats power and timing beats speed." Conor McGregor.*


That's basically how Anderson Silva landed most of his KO/KD punches. McGregor has also quite some similarities to Silva in his fighting approach.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> That's basically how Anderson Silva landed most of his KO/KD punches. McGregor has also quite some similarities to Silva in his fighting approach.


The exact same and polar opposites all at the same time. It's arguable that Conor has a better overall style, as ridiculous as that will seem, because he fights coming forward where as Anderson fights on the back foot. If you don't engage with Anderson at all...there's a problem. It'll either be a boring fight or he'll catch you with something eventually. With Conor, he wants to come forward constantly. We haven't really seen him fail with this yet (and tbh it looked like he'd do it with Jose too in those early moments) and this means Conor can break down an in-power puncher fighter over the course of a fight by taking him completely out of his game (like Mendes) or if you're someone who wants to stay on the outside, cool, he wants you out there. Conor can also kick which makes him much more applicable to that style than Nick Diaz who uses that exact same forward pressure style. Conor can catch you when you try and circle off where as Diaz was limited to tying them down or cutting off the cage which he couldn't always do.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

no doubt who I wanted to win: Aldo; but almost equally as convinced McGregor would've taken the win. Same exact feeling as in the Weidman-Silva rematch and Shogun-JBJ. Passing of the guard; father time having its effect. 

See in my mind, as others have said, Aldo winning would've been like a storybook: respectful stoic champ takes out court jester.

Having said that, I've warmed up to Connor quite a bit, ever since the ridiculous amount of media about him [roughly a year or so?] - funny enough the more I saw about him, the more his 'arrogant' side bothered me less and less.

I'm a huge Aldo fan but that 13-sec KO did demonstrate how well prepared/trained and 'different' Connor is. Aldo still stays one of my favourites but always felt he was less 'adaptable' and 'more limited' than Connor; gotta admit the champ got his ass handed to him by the challenger. 

I'd love to see the rematch [call me crazy but I'm not pumped about McGregor vs Frankie at all; would much prefer the Aldo rematch or McGregor vs Pettis].

Looking forward to seeing Connor vs Pettis, RDS, and Cowboy [got a feeling Cowboy's standup won't fare well against Connor] in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The exact same and polar opposites all at the same time. It's arguable that Conor has a better overall style, as ridiculous as that will seem, because he fights coming forward where as Anderson fights on the back foot. If you don't engage with Anderson at all...there's a problem. It'll either be a boring fight or he'll catch you with something eventually. With Conor, he wants to come forward constantly. We haven't really seen him fail with this yet (and tbh it looked like he'd do it with Jose too in those early moments) and this means Conor can break down an in-power puncher fighter over the course of a fight by taking him completely out of his game (like Mendes) or if you're someone who wants to stay on the outside, cool, he wants you out there. Conor can also kick which makes him much more applicable to that style than Nick Diaz who uses that exact same forward pressure style. Conor can catch you when you try and circle off where as Diaz was limited to tying them down or cutting off the cage which he couldn't always do.


I wouldn't say he has the overall better style. It's just different in the way you pointed out. Personally, I don't like how McGregor eats punches while he comes forward. I just don't like styles that rely on your chin. Maybe he'll find out how to avoid that, while still pressing forward. Other than that he is great, but he may still improve. Silva used less power in his strikes and often let his opponent bring the force factor of the strike with their forward momentum (martial arts principle of using your opponents power against him, which is ridiculous hard at that elite level). That's basically as efficient as it can get.

Interestingly also that both have their weakest part in the wrestling department. People shouted with Silva's fall against Weidman, the last of the strikers had gone, now we have a new striker at the top.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> I wouldn't say he has the overall better style. It's just different in the way you pointed out. Personally, I don't like how McGregor eats punches while he comes forward. I just don't like styles that rely on your chin. Maybe he'll find out how to avoid that, while still pressing forward. Other than that he is great, but he may still improve. Silva used less power in his strikes and often let his opponent bring the force factor of the strike with their forward momentum (martial arts principle of using your opponents power against him, which is ridiculous hard at that elite level). That's basically as efficient as it can get.
> 
> Interestingly also that both have their weakest part in the wrestling department. People shouted with Silva's fall against Weidman, the last of the strikers had gone, now we have a new striker at the top.


To a degree Anderson did that too. He just was more masterful in his overall abilities because how he rolled with the punches was incredible. He still relied on being able to roll and have the reflexes since most of the time he had little to no guard.

Conor might be extremely good at keeping relaxed and not putting power into his shots, but as you said he's just not the same as Anderson that way. Conor is more impactful at times and he definitely has that ability, proven by the Aldo KO, but Anderson seemed like he wasn't even trying what so ever.

Conor I believe could prove to be a much better and more complete striking version of Nick Diaz. Just need a bit of time before I'd make claims like that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Big John didn't even touch Aldo....


BJ did make contact but it was more of a "i'm going to drag my shin across your face" than an actual blow to the head.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Big John didn't even touch Aldo....


You are simply wrong here. It wasn't really a knee and obviously my comment on that was a joke, if you didn't note, but Big John's shin clearly knocks Aldo's head back to the canvas.

Don't know why this video is inverted, but the very last scene ia the best angle of the replay to see that.








Life B Ez said:


> Also I'd say there was double KO potential had Aldo ever one shit KO'd someone in his entire UFC/WEC career he's hardly even knocked anyone down and I don't think it's ever been with a lead hook. He hit him hard yeah, but it's not like Conor has never taken a shot like that or Aldo has ever knocked someone out with a shot like that.


I just can't understand any of these associations you are making here. So, in order to achieve the first "one punch knock out", a fighter must have successfully "one punch KOed" someone before? :confused02:


And what's with this "Conor can take a punch"? Haven't you seen Aldo taking heavy blows himself along his career? That was the very first time he was KOed. Did you see where Conor punch landed? And where Aldo's landed? And did you hear what Conor said about precision? As I said, Conor punch connected better, at the right place. That is the reason he KOed Aldo with only one punch.
If you believe Conor would surely survive to a punch to the tip of his jaw, well, don't know what to say to you.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You are simply wrong here. It wasn't really a knee and obviously my comment on that was a joke, if you didn't note, but Big John's shin clearly knocks Aldo's head back to the canvas.
> 
> Don't know why this video is inverted, but the very last scene ia the best angle of the replay to see that.
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more
love your signature, too


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SM33 said:


> So typical...the most hype ever produces the most non-event title fight ever.
> 
> No one was on Aldo's side leading up to this, it's been Aldo vs Conor, media, fans, and(worst of all) the UFC, the lead up has been nearly a year. Aldo has spent a year facing hostility at every turn, not knowing what they're saying, and he'd done nothing to deserve that...he deserved the complete opposite, and the UFC couldn't care less.
> 
> ...


Although I picked Conor quite a while back due to the stylistic match up I couldn't understand why he'd be the favorite vs a long reigning champion. Completely boggled my mind. I do feel Aldo got the short end of the stick. I could see it in his eyes as in "why am I getting disrespected." Then the Brazillian media apparently had some disparaging remarks which is really too bad. 

He held that belt for a very very long time. Doubtful any others' can do the same including Conor. 



Voiceless said:


> I wouldn't say he has the overall better style. It's just different in the way you pointed out. Personally, I don't like how McGregor eats punches while he comes forward. I just don't like styles that rely on your chin. Maybe he'll find out how to avoid that, while still pressing forward. Other than that he is great, but he may still improve. *Silva used less power in his strikes and often let his opponent bring the force factor of the strike with their forward momentum (martial arts principle of using your opponents power against him, which is ridiculous hard at that elite level). That's basically as efficient as it can get*.
> 
> Interestingly also that both have their weakest part in the wrestling department. People shouted with Silva's fall against Weidman, the last of the strikers had gone, now we have a new striker at the top.


Silva does that well and displayed that against Leben, Chael, and against Forest. The Leben fight had to have been one of the most impressive UFC debuts. No clowning, all business.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Silva does that well and displayed that against Leben, Chael, and against Forest. The Leben fight had to have been one of the most impressive UFC debuts. No clowning, all business.


Griffin and Okami II were very impressive, one punch KO/KD without it being a power punch at all - basically just holding his fist in his opponent's head's way while they had forward momentum. In a way he made them KO/KD themselves.


----------

